# what makes you sane?



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey, i've been having some problems lately with the mood and am going on meds in a couple of weeks. I've been using things throughout my life to sort of "anchor" me or "ground" me when my mood or sense of self just kind of dissolves/falls away, either in the presence of other people or in times of stress or it really doesn't have to take anything at all to knock my psyche around. 

I've found that no amount of meditation or therapy, self help books, religion, eastern philosophy, talking things out, journaling, self hypnosis, breaking things, cutting, destroying property, exercising, drugs, alcohol, shouting at others or alone helps at grounding anymore, or it never did completely, maybe temporarily but I never felt completely "sound" after I did these things, even though I was naturally moved to do it in order to feel calm. Maybe because at some level I'm reaching for something and I know through pattern it won't cure me and that makes me feel like a failure since what others take for a granted (sanity) is just there for them to kick in and I actually have to 'do' something to create a sense of "sanity" or also maybe some of the things I do I know on a deep level are self destructive, even if at the same time they stabilize me momentarily.

One thing that still does, it just brings me back to peace since I was young...no matter what or where is wind blowing and rustling trees, especially in thunderstorms, the more violent the better. I know how this sounds :um but its true, I need to go to a psychic to figure out why this keeps get me still inside lol. It just sort of stops me in my tracks and normalizes me, this is why I open the windows when its windy just to listen, or I like to go out and be around trees and feel the wind or hear it. Its like nature in motion, you actually see nature tapping you on the shoulder and reminding you that you're a part of something larger and more important than yourself? It takes the focus off of you and your problems momentarily and makes you realize how small you are? Or maybe how connected you really are? This is me just analyzing, i'll probably regret exposing this about myself...but oh well....

Anyway, well, my question is what keeps you sane? Brings you to where you should be I guess, a feeling of normal or beyond normal even, doesn't matter what it is, i'm just curious of what happens for others. Something that you just happened upon accidentally and you say to yourself something along the lines of "whoa, I feel normal" just a pleasant surprise of what it feels like to be centered naturally, with no fear of it being taken away or anxiety, just pure sanity.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hmmmm... I don't know. Its rare I feel normal. 


****.



((((hugs))))

Wait, sometimes fast walking and yoga makes me feel sane. So, yeah I'll go with that.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I try to laugh at least once a day.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The only thing that keeps me sane is having time for reflection ,oh yeah and a good song seems to put my feelings into words and hence helps me understand myself a little better.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This question has set me to pondering. I'm going thru a bad time too. My psyche seems to have disintegrated. At the moment I don't have the answer. A close friend usually keeps me sane, someone to talk to and feel accepted around. Someone who really understands me, and likes me nonetheless. Talking is a magical elixir to me, I like to have someone to listen to and talk with.

Last night I was insane from lack of sleep and loneliness. I have been very undisciplined in my bedtime. So I called someone and just talking to her for a few minutes calmed me down. Even tho' she could tell I was "off", she was supportive, related my mood to her own moods and reassured me it was temporary.

In very basic terms, movement and travel keeps me sane. Walking is a godsend.


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

LSD


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

I must say, when I leave the house I feel a lot better. Not the anxiety by much, but the depression goes way down.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

when i meat my goals and beat them too.


----------



## hellothere19 (Apr 25, 2008)

music.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

masturbation


----------



## soldierforchrist (May 19, 2008)

jesus takes away my feeling of insainty,hopelessness,and guilt.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

hellothere19 said:


> music.


 :ditto


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Therapy drives me so sane. You just don't believe it. Ha. 

Nice outlets and sources you have people.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## John_K (Aug 21, 2004)

I started piano about six months ago. I'm learning on my own, and can't really read music, but just transcribe notes on sheet music and memorize them. I've learned about six songs so far. Surprisingly, I've found it helps me relax more than playing guitar (which I've played for about 10 years).


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

I think sleeping is what keeps me sane.

After forcing myself through another day, laying down in a warm bed is a great feeling. It's pitch black, there's no noise, nothing. It's like a sanctuary from the world.

Lately I've been having a lot of nightmares so it's not been as relaxing of an escape, but it is still comforting to know that when I get into bed I have made it through another day and get to escape reality for 8 or 9 hours.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

I agree with you, Trey. I love going to bed at night and escape into dreams, even if some are unpleasant. I have more fun in my dreams than I do in real life! Getting up in the morning is hard, though, especially when you have to go to work. I always feel irritable. Getting through the day is a survival test sometimes.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Staying busy. Keeping my mind occupied, so that the negative thoughts don't get a chance to come forward.


----------

